

Ask HN: Review our redesigned Landing Page - GB_001

Hi, my team and I have been working on an employment solutions start-up.<p>Recently we've redesigned the landing page to give more information about what we are doing without revealing too much.<p>Link: http://eFolio.me<p>Any feedback would be much appreciated.
======
ianpurton
Aren't there a whole bunch of sites like this already ? What's different about
yours ?

~~~
GB_001
Not exactly, most portfolio sites are well, just portfolio sites. We provide a
recruiter aspect to it, that allows direct interaction with employers.

------
dawson
<http://eFolio.me>

------
leeny
I think the random Capitalizations are Awkward.

~~~
GB_001
Thanks for the feedback.

------
tstegart
Why don't you want to reveal too much?

~~~
GB_001
Well, it's more like we don't want to reveal too much on the Employer side of
things because:

1) The are more likely to contact us for information.

2) We're releasing more information as the product reaches completion, as we
want to make sure we deliver what we promise.

